# 'Slinky' Length



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

folks, what length are yours? (or how long can you get them if you stretch them) ?



mine seems to have got shorter with age 

3" waste pipe

Johnie


----------



## zaskar (Jun 6, 2005)

johng1974 said:


> folks, what length are yours? (or how long can you get them if you stretch them) ?
> mine seems to have got shorter with age
> 3" waste pipe
> Johnie


The genuine RV corrugated dump hose usually comes in 12ft length (stretched). 
If you buy any, DONT what ever you do be tempted to buy the cheaper blue coloured pipe cos it's cr*p. Far to thin and weak and wont last 5 minutes. trust me, i tried. You're better off spending a bit more in the first place and buying the grey coloured heavy (or better still, super heavy) duty stuff. it last's a lot longer.


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

TY Zas


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Mine seems to get shorter with age as well.............. 8O .............oh well can always have an operation to try and stretch it!! :lol: 

Oh sorry thought we were talking about something else  

The waste hose, oh yes, mine is about 6 feet long and stretches to about 12-14 feet depending on how hard i tug on it 8O !

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

8)


----------



## LC1962 (Oct 6, 2005)

Dazzer said:


> The waste hose, oh yes, mine is about 6 feet long and stretches to about 12-14 feet depending on how hard i tug on it 8O !
> 
> Dazzer


Just make sure you aren't tugging whilst dumping 8O .........the results can be disasterous (as well as hilaroius for the observer) :lol:


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

The length of mine, and I'm pleased to say that's quite a lot, I always found to be one foot shorter than the distance to the dump.
120 foot of macerator hose seemed to do the trick.


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks Linda :wink: 

Valuable piece of advice "no dumping whilst tugging" 8O 

Will keep that in mind!!

Dazzer


----------



## 101411 (Oct 15, 2006)

Superk said:


> The length of mine, and I'm pleased to say that's quite a lot, I always found to be one foot shorter than the distance to the dump.
> 120 foot of macerator hose seemed to do the trick.


So youve an electrically powered 120 foot one then??? 8O

Impressive!!! :lol:

Dazzer


----------



## johng1974 (Jan 17, 2007)

beginning to wish i hadnt asked...


----------

